# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] πρόβλημα με headphones σε ενισχυτή Technics SU-V620 mark2

## ingray

Καλησπέρα σας. 

Είμαι προγραμματιστής οπότε έχω μια οικειότητα με τα ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά  με κυκλώματα έχω λίγο μαύρα μεσάνυχτα (ό,τι θυμάμαι από το σχολείο)  οπότε θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ τη γνώμη σας πριν πιάσω το καλάι με το  παρακάτω πρόβλημα που έχω στον ενισχυτή μου:

Έχω τον Technics SU-V620 mark2 (με τον οποίο έχω κολλήσει χρόνια για κάποιο λόγο) ο οποίος ξαφνικά άρχισε να κάνει το εξής:

Στην έξοδο των headphones κόβει ένα σχετικά μεγάλο εύρος από τις χαμηλές  συχνότητες. Σε τραγούδια κόβει σχεδόν εντελώς τα φωνητικά ή ακούγονται  μακριά και σαν ηχώ (σαν karaoke)

Το περίεργο είναι πως εάν αλλάξω το balance της εξόδου προς το δεξί ή το  αριστερό, είτε από τον ενισχυτή είτε από την πηγή το πρόβλημα του ήχου  διορθώνεται μάλλον αρκετά, αλλά δίνει κανονικά έξοδο  ταυτόχρονα και στα 2 ακουστικά (ακόμα και αν το θέσω τέρμα αριστερά ή δεξιά, ακούγεται ήχος και από τα 2, μονοφωνικός, ωστόσο καθαρός)

Η έξοδος στα ηχεία είναι κανονική και με πολύ καλή ποιότητα.

Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα μήπως βραχυκυκλώνει το R με το L κάπου στο jack ή στο  κύκλωμα για τα ακουστικά, οπότε βρήκα εδώ τα schematics του ενισχυτή https://www.manualslib.com/manual/38...s-Su-V620.html και είπα να το ψάξω λίγο, κυρίως για να δω τη διαδρομή των καναλιών που φτάνουν μέχρι τα headphones. 

Μέτρησα με ένα πολύμετρο και κλειστό τον ενισχυτή την αντίσταση μεταξύ  Right-Left, Right-Ground, Left-Ground. Έδειξε περίπου ~95Ω μεταξύ R και L  και κάπου ~46Ω μεταξύ R και Ground και L και Ground.

Αν διαβάζω σωστά το κύκλωμα, τότε στην πράξη με αυτή τη μέτρηση, μετράω  τις παρακάτω αντιστάσεις R645 και R646 οι οποίες είναι από 47Ω οπότε οι  τιμές είναι φυσιολογικές. (?)
out1.png


Μετά πρόσεξα στα διαγράμματα, ότι λίγο πριν την έξοδο στο jack, το R και  το L συνδέονται με το Ground μέσω των πυκνωτών C561 και C562. Μου έκανε  εντύπωση γιατί υπάρχουν αυτοί οι πυκνωτές, και κάπου διάβασα πως  μπαίνουν στα jack γιατί έχουν τον ρόλο του high-pass filter. Δυστυχώς το  πολύμετρό μου δεν μετράει χωρητικότητα, οπότε δεν έχω τρόπο να καταλάβω  αν έχουν καταστραφεί (οπτικά φαίνονται μια χαρά), ωστόσο επειδή το  πρόβλημα που έχω μοιάζει με κάποιο φίλτρο που κόβει περισσότερα από όσα  θα έπρεπε, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι φταίνε οι εν λόγω πυκνωτές.

out2.png


Επίσης αν διαβάζω σωστά τα διαγράμματα, νομίζω ότι εάν ήταν πρόβλημα  κάπου πιο πίσω από τις αντιστάσεις R645 και R646, και προς τον ενισχυτή  (IC601) (τουλάχιστον κάτι που θα επηρέαζε και το balance με αυτόν τον  τρόπο), τότε θα έπρεπε να έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στα speakers, όχι  μόνο στα headphones.

Στέκει να αλλάξω αυτούς τους 2 πυκνωτές ή έχω πάρει εντελώς λάθος δρόμο;  Πάει το μυαλό σας αυτή η συμπεριφορά του ενισχυτή να παραπέμπει σε κάτι  άλλο;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

mikemtb73 (27-03-21)

----------


## ezizu

Εφόσον τα ηχεία παίζουν σωστά τα δυο κανάλια και επίσης λειτουργεί σωστά το ρυθμιστικό balance (όταν παίζουν τα ηχεία), το πρόβλημα είναι κατά 99% είτε στα ίδια τα ακουστικά (δοκίμασε με κάποιο άλλο ζευγάρι και καλύτερα όχι ακουστικά για κινητό που έχουν και μικρόφωνο) είτε στο βύσμα των ακουστικών (έλεγξε αρχικά για ψυχρές κολλήσεις στους ακροδέκτες του βύσματος) .
Κάνε αυτούς τους απλούς ελέγχους και πιστεύω να εντοπίσεις το πρόβλημα.

----------


## ingray

Όχι έχει ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά και με άλλα ακουστικά.

Το balance όντως λειτουργεί σωστά με τα ηχεία

----------


## ezizu

Έλεγξε το βύσμα των ακουστικών..........αρχικά για ψυχρές κολλήσεις.

----------


## NICOLA

Μαλλον δεν γειωνει το βυσμα των ακουστικων του ενισχυτη και οτι ακους το ακους με τα δυο + των καναλιων
και πολλες συχνοτητες  η αλλιως  ηχοι αλληλοαναιρουνται.

----------


## ingray

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Αν είχα βραχυκυκλώσεις ή αν δεν γείωνε σωστά, θα είχα και διαφορετικές μετρήσεις από το πολύμετρο, έτσι δεν είναι;

(Επίσης βάζοντας στη θύρα του jack ένα βίσμα, μέτρησα στα γυμνά καλώδια πλέον που πάνε προς τα ακουστικά από ~47Ω μεταξύ R-G και L-G και 94Ω μεταξύ R-L (το οποίο χοροπηδάει λίγο 1-2Ω, φαντάζομαι λόγω πυκνωτών που φορτίζουν ξεφωρτίζουν). Άρα λογικά το βίσμα μοιάζει να συμπεριφέρεται σωστά ακόμα και όταν έχει jack καρωμένο πάνω, εκτός αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι σωστά.)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
αποκόλλησε κι έλεγξε με τάση ίση με την αναγραφόμενη στο σώμα του το Relay RL603 (RSYD013M-0),
αν κλείνουν κι οι δύο επαφές του.
Επίσης έλεγξε τάσεις στ΄ άκρα των TRN΄s : Q601, Q602, Q604, Q605, και Q603, Q606, Q607 (2SC3311),
αν παρουσιάζονται τιμές ταυτόσημες μ΄ αυτές που αναγράφονται στο Service Manual κι αν όχι σε κάποιο(α)
απ΄ αυτά τότε αποκόλλησέ το μέτρησέ το με το πολύμετρό σου στη θέση μέτρησης διόδων αλλά και στη
θέση μέτρησης hfe και σε περίπτωση που το(α) βρεις  " ανοικτό(α) "  ή  " βραχυκυκλωμένο(α) "  αντικατέστησέ το(α).
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Michalism

Καλημέρα
Μου έχει τύχει κάτι αντίστοιχο σε ενισχυτή παλιότερης εποχής, και ήταν κάποιο καλώδιο γείωσης από την πλακέτα στο σασί. 

Δημήτρη το ρελέ και τα Q601-607, αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι για την προστασία των ηχείων και ακουστικων. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα; Την ερώτηση την κάνω για να μάθω, όχι επειδή αμφισβητώ αυτό που λες!  :Smile: 

Φιλικά
Μιχάλης

----------


## ingray

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. 

Παρήγγειλα ένα πολύμετρο που μετράει capacity για να μου φύγει ο ψυχαναγκασμός με τους 2 πυκνωτές. 

Εδώ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, για να καταλάβω ότι ένας πυκνωτής μας έχει αφήσει χρόνους, αρκεί να μετρήσω το capacitance ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να δίνει σωστό capacitance αλλά να είναι προβληματικός όταν λειτουργεί σε τέτοιο κύκλωμα; Πρέπει να μετρήσω και κάτι άλλο;

Θα μετρήσω επίσης όλες τις γειώσεις που φαίνονται στα διαγράμματα από το IC601 μέχρι και τα ακουστικά και ό,τι άλλο μοιάζει με γείωση και θα δω και τα relays που λέει ο Δημήτρης. 

Δημήτρη, αν διαβάζω σωστά το κύκλωμα, τότε τα Q605, Q604, Q602, και Q601 οδηγούν τα RL601 και RL602 που είναι των ηχείων και προς τα πίσω καταλήγουν στα κουμπιά Α και Β που έχει ο ενισχυτής για τα αντίστοιχα speakers, ενώ τα Q606, Q603 και Q607 οδηγούν το RL603 που είναι των ακουστικών και το RL603 οφείλει να κλείνει μόλις ανοίξει ο ενισχυτής, έτσι δεν είναι;

Άρα οι επαφές 3-1 και 4-2 του RL603 οφείλουν να κλείνουν με το που πάρει ρεύμα ο ενισχυτής, σωστά; Σε αυτή την περίπτωση εάν δεν έκλειναν, τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να μην έχω καθόλου ήχο στο R ή/και το L των ακουστικών;
(Συγχώρεσε μου αντίστοιχα το θράσος των ερωτήσεων, αλλά ρωτάω κι εγώ να μαθαίνω γιατί δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί σοβαρά να διαβάσω κύκλωμα και φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον)

Θα αφήσω τελευταία λύση να μετρήσω τα relays, γιατί αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, είναι ασφαλές να μετρηθούν μόνο αν αποκοπούν από την πλακέτα και μετρηθούν με εξωτερική τάση, και δεν ξέρω αν έχω εργαλεία και δεξιότητα να το κάνω αυτό.

----------


## ezizu

Το βύσμα των ακουστικών μαζί με το αισθητήριο υπέρυθρων είναι σε ένα ξεχωριστό πλακετάκι  , το οποίο συνδέετε μέσω connector με την διπλανή πλακέτα των tone control της πρόσοψης και η πλακέτα των tone control συνδέετε με την main board  πάλι μέσω connector.
Έλεγξε  και όλους αυτούς τους connector's για τυχών ψυχρές κολλήσεις .
Με την προϋπόθεση ότι τα ακουστικά είναι σωστά 100%  και η γείωση στο βύσμα είναι σωστή,υπάρχουν οι εξής καταστάσεις - προϋποθέσεις:

α)  Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν πατούσαν και οι δυο επαφές στον ρελέ RL603, που δίνει το σήμα στο βύσμα των ακουστικών, θα ακουγόταν σήμα μόνο στην μια από τις δυο κάψες των ακουστικών .Επίσης με σωστές συνθήκες λειτουργίας του ενισχυτή είναι  σχεδόν απίθανο να καούν (π.χ. λόγω υψηλών τάσεων -ρευμάτων) οι επαφές του συγκεκριμένου ρελέ.



β) Εφόσον ακούγεται σήμα στα ακουστικά, σημαίνει ότι το ρελέ RL603 κλείνει τις επαφές του, επομένως τα τρανζίστορ Q603 - Q606 που οδηγούν το ρελέ RL603, (όπως επίσης και το Q607 που οδηγεί το κύκλωμα για το led operation στην πρόσοψη, το οποίο ανάβει μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφού πατηθεί το power και υποδηλώνει ότι δεν << βλέπει >> κάποιο error το κύκλωμα προστασίας, επομένως ο ενισχυτής μπαίνει σε φυσιολογική λειτουργία) κατά πάσα πιθανότητα λειτουργούν σωστά.

γ) με την ίδια λογική τα τρανζίστορ Q601-Q604 και Q602-Q605 όπου οδηγούν τα ρελέ  RL601 ( Speakers A) και RL602 (Speakers B) αντίστοιχα, λειτουργούν σωστά εφόσον έχουμε σωστό σήμα στα ηχεία (άρα κλείνουν οι επαφές των συγκεκριμένων ρελέ). 

δ) Όσο για τους πυκνωτές C561 και C562 που αναφέρεις, είναι νομίζω πολύ μικρές οι πιθανότητες να έχουν πρόβλημα και για να σε βοηθήσω βγάλεις κάποιο συμπέρασμα:

 1) αν ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένος κάποιος από τους δύο, θα έκοβε το σήμα από την αντίστοιχη κάψα των ακουστικών (επομένως αν ήταν και οι δυο βραχυκυκλωμένοι δεν θα είχε σήμα καμία κάψα στα ακουστικά) και για αυτή την περίπτωση, το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι εύκολο να το καταλάβεις αν κάνεις  απλά μέτρηση ωμικής αντίστασης στους πυκνωτές,

 2) αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχει αλλοιωθεί η χωρητικότητα κάποιου εκ των δυο, τότε θα αλλοιωθεί και  η χροιά του αντίστοιχου καναλιού και αυτό επειδή θα έχει επηρεαστεί  η συχνότητα λειτουργείας του φίλτρου που σχηματίζεται από τον συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή και τις αντιστάσεις του συγκεκριμένου κλάδου,

 3) αν υπήρχε διαρροή στους πυκνωτές θα συνέβαινε πάλι αλλοίωση της χροιάς ,της  έντασης κ.λ.π.  του σήματος  των ακουστικών 

 4) μπορείς απλά να κάνεις μια δοκιμή, αφαιρώντας τους δυο πυκνωτές από το κύκλωμα (ή βγάζοντας το ένα άκρο του καθένα πυκνωτή στον αέρα)  ώστε να δεις αν υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά κατά την λειτουργία των ακουστικών , 

Αυτά τα ολίγα .
Φιλικά

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Όλα καλά κι Άγια τα γραφόμενα του φίλου και συνάδελφου Σήφη αλλά πρέπει
να συμπληρώσω τα παρακάτω : 
Τα TRN΄s Q603, Q606, Q607 περνούν ακουστικό σήμα προς τ΄ ακουστικά μέσω του Relay RL603 και
παίζουν ρόλο στη καλή ποιότητα σήματος η οποία σε περίπτωση δυσλειτουργίας τους μπορεί να παρουσιάσει
φαινόμενο ακουστότητας παρόμοιο μ΄ αυτό που αναφέρει ο Γιάννης.
Τ΄ ίδια TRN΄s έχουν σύνδεση με τα Q601, Q602, Q60R, Q605 που πράγματι περνούν ακουστικό σήμα προς τ΄ 
ηχεία τ΄ οποία όμως μπορεί να λειτουργούν σωστά γιατί σε στάθμη ισχύος που λειτουργούν εκείνα, οι καμπύλες
απόδοσης των TRN΄s μπορεί να είναι κανονικές, αλλά σε στάθμη ισχύος των ακουστικών να ΄ναι αλλοιωμένες -
(χρειάζεται να γίνει έλεγχος σημάτων με παλμογράφο). 
Πρόκειται για πολύ σπάνια κι απευκτέα περίπτωση αλλά στ΄ Ηλεκτρονικά ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ.
Έλεγχος πυκνωτών με καπασιτόμετρο δεν αρκεί κανονικά χρειάζεται μέτρηση και του ESR τους, μ΄ ESR meter.
Οι πυκνωτές λειτουργούν ως φίλτρο συχνοτήτων στη θέση που βρίσκονται και καλό είναι ν΄ αλλαχτούν.
Ο τελευταίος τρόπος που προτείνει ο Σήφης (αποκόλλησή των άκρων τους έστω μόνο από τη γείωση) είναι ο πιο 
εύκολος τρόπος ελέγχου καλής λειτουργίας τους.  
Μεγάλη περίπτωση υπάρχει για κομμένη  " ΓΕΙΩΣΗ "  κι αυτό ίσως σ΄ απαλλάξει απ΄ άλλες δύσκολες κι εξειδικευμένες
μετρήσεις που απαιτούν και κατάλληλο τεχνικό εξοπλισμό.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## ingray

Σε ευχαριστώ Σήφη για την αναλυτική απάντηση.




> Το βύσμα των ακουστικών μαζί με το αισθητήριο υπέρυθρων είναι σε ένα ξεχωριστό πλακετάκι  , το οποίο συνδέετε μέσω connector με την διπλανή πλακέτα των tone control της πρόσοψης και η πλακέτα των tone control συνδέετε με την main board  πάλι μέσω connector.
> Έλεγξε  και όλους αυτούς τους connector's για τυχών ψυχρές κολλήσεις .


Το πλακετάκι το έβγαλα και το εξέτασα οπτικά αλλά τις επαφές τις μέτρησα βιαστικά. Θεώρησα ότι εφόσον μετράω τις αντιστάσεις μεταξύ των άκρων στο jack R-L και G και παίρνω τις τιμές των R645 και R646, τότε όλες οι επαφές και κολλήσεις από το jack μέχρι τον ενισχυτή και πίσω είναι οκ. Πιθανώς να κάνω λάθος, οπότε όταν τον ανοίξω πάλι όταν έχω το νέο πολύμετρο θα μετρήσω όλες τις επαφές πιο προσεκτικά.




> δ) Όσο για τους πυκνωτές C561 και C562 που αναφέρεις, είναι νομίζω πολύ μικρές οι πιθανότητες να έχουν πρόβλημα και για να σε βοηθήσω βγάλεις κάποιο συμπέρασμα:
> 
>  1) αν ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένος κάποιος από τους δύο, θα έκοβε το σήμα από την αντίστοιχη κάψα των ακουστικών (επομένως αν ήταν και οι δυο βραχυκυκλωμένοι δεν θα είχε σήμα καμία κάψα στα ακουστικά) και για αυτή την περίπτωση, το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι εύκολο να το καταλάβεις αν κάνεις  απλά μέτρηση ωμικής αντίστασης στους πυκνωτές,


Οι C561 και C562 όντως δεν φάνηκαν να βραχυκυκλώνουν όταν τους μέτρησα αλλά αλλάζοντας την ρύθμιση των Ω στο πολύμετρο άρχισε να δίνει ένδειξη και να χοροπηδάει. Θεώρησα ότι γίνεται φόρτιση/αποφόρτιση, και δεν έδωσα σημασία. Δεν έχω ξαναμετρήσει κιόλας πυκνωτή με πολύμετρο και δεν ξέρω τι συμπεριφορά πρέπει να έχει, ειδικά κιόλας που είναι πάνω σε κύκλωμα. 

Εφόσον δεν βραχυκύκλωνε δεν ασχολήθηκα άλλο, αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι βέβαια μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί κρατώντας τις άρκες πάνω στο πολύμετρο θα έπρεπε με την μια πολικότητα να ανεβαίνει η αντίσταση και με την άλλη να πέφτει και όχι να χοροπηδάει, αλλά και το πολύμετρο είναι ένα της πλάκας των 5 ευρώ, επομένως δεν ξέρω αν έχω πάρει καθαρή ένδειξη από τους πυκνωτές. Θα διαβάσω λίγο τι παίζει με την αντίσταση των πυκνωτών και θα τους ξαναμετρήσω πιο προσεκτικά.




> 2) αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχει αλλοιωθεί η χωρητικότητα κάποιου εκ των δυο, τότε θα αλλοιωθεί και  η χροιά του αντίστοιχου καναλιού και αυτό επειδή θα έχει επηρεαστεί  η συχνότητα λειτουργείας του φίλτρου που σχηματίζεται από τον συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή και τις αντιστάσεις του συγκεκριμένου κλάδου,
> 
>  3) αν υπήρχε διαρροή στους πυκνωτές θα συνέβαινε πάλι αλλοίωση της χροιάς ,της  έντασης κ.λ.π.  του σήματος  των ακουστικών
> 
>  4) μπορείς απλά να κάνεις μια δοκιμή, αφαιρώντας τους δυο πυκνωτές από το κύκλωμα (ή βγάζοντας το ένα άκρο του καθένα πυκνωτή στον αέρα)  ώστε να δεις αν υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά κατά την λειτουργία των ακουστικών


Έχω κολλήσει με αυτό επειδή η συμπεριφορά που έχω είναι όντως να πέφτει η ένταση αλλά σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες, άρα σκέφτηκα ότι έχω να κάνω με ένα ελαττωματικό φίλτρο και διαβάζοντας επιφανειακά λίγο τη θεωρία, είδα ότι οι συχνότητες του φίλτρου μεταβάλλονται όταν μεταβάλλεται η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή και εκεί μου χτύπησε καμπανάκι.

Άρα λες ότι αν βγάλω τους πυκνωτές τελείως, τότε ουσιαστικά θα έχω ήχο αλλά χωρίς φίλτρα, οπότε αν όντως φταίνε οι πυκνωτές για αυτή τη συμπεριφορά τότε θα διορθωθεί μεν, αλλά θα έχω πιθανούς θορύβους που ο κατασκευαστής ήθελε να κόψει βάζοντας αυτούς τους 2 πυκνωτές. 

Ναι είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα δεν το σκέφτηκα.

----------


## ingray

> Όλα καλά κι Άγια τα γραφόμενα του φίλου και συνάδελφου Σήφη αλλά πρέπει
> να συμπληρώσω τα παρακάτω : 
> Τα TRN΄s Q603, Q606, Q607 περνούν ακουστικό σήμα προς τ΄ ακουστικά μέσω του Relay RL603 και
> παίζουν ρόλο στη καλή ποιότητα σήματος η οποία σε περίπτωση δυσλειτουργίας τους μπορεί να παρουσιάσει
> φαινόμενο ακουστότητας παρόμοιο μ΄ αυτό που αναφέρει ο Γιάννης.
> Τ΄ ίδια TRN΄s έχουν σύνδεση με τα Q601, Q602, Q60R, Q605 που πράγματι περνούν ακουστικό σήμα προς τ΄ 
> ηχεία τ΄ οποία όμως μπορεί να λειτουργούν σωστά γιατί σε στάθμη ισχύος που λειτουργούν εκείνα, οι καμπύλες
> απόδοσης των TRN΄s μπορεί να είναι κανονικές, αλλά σε στάθμη ισχύος των ακουστικών να ΄ναι αλλοιωμένες -
> (χρειάζεται να γίνει έλεγχος σημάτων με παλμογράφο). 
> ...



Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες. 

Για να καταλάβω τι λες για τα TRN θα πρέπει να διαβάσω αρκετά γιατί με μια πρώτη ανάγνωση βλέπω το ακουστικό σήμα να μοιάζει να είναι απομονωμένο  από αυτά τα transistor.

Οπότε οι θεωρητικές γνώσεις μου για αυτό είναι όντως μηδέν. Οπότε αφού αποκλείσω όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα πρέπει να στραφώ σε αυτά τα transistors, αν και εφόσον μπορώ όντως να τα ελέγξω.

Ελπίζω το πολύμετρο που παρήγγειλα να έχει και ESR (τώρα διάβασα τι είναι) να μου φύγει η περιέργεια για τους πυκνωτές, αλλά έχεις δίκιο, με βλέπω να τους αλλάζω ούτως ή άλλως.

Αν αποτύχουν όλα, τότε πάει η χαρά του φτιάχτο μόνο σου, και το πηγαίνω σε τεχνικό.

----------


## ezizu

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα.
Επειδή ο Γιάννης έχει αναφέρει ότι οι σχετικές γνώσεις του είναι περιορισμένες, καλό είναι νομίζω να τον βοηθήσουμε, ώστε να κάνει ευκολότερα την διάγνωση της βλάβης που τον απασχολεί, πάρα να τον μπερδεύουμε περισσότερο. 
Πιστεύω ότι κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί και μάλλον δεν έχεις διατυπώσει σωστά τα γραφόμενά σου .
Εξηγώ και τοποθετούμε : 





> Όλα καλά κι Άγια τα γραφόμενα του φίλου και συνάδελφου Σήφη αλλά πρέπει
> να συμπληρώσω τα παρακάτω : 
> Τα TRN΄s Q603, Q606, Q607 περνούν ακουστικό σήμα προς τ΄ ακουστικά μέσω του Relay RL603 και
> παίζουν ρόλο στη καλή ποιότητα σήματος η οποία σε περίπτωση δυσλειτουργίας τους μπορεί να παρουσιάσει
> φαινόμενο ακουστότητας παρόμοιο μ΄ αυτό που αναφέρει ο Γιάννης.
> Τ΄ ίδια TRN΄s έχουν σύνδεση με τα Q601, Q602, Q60R, Q605 που πράγματι περνούν ακουστικό σήμα προς τ΄ 
> ηχεία τ΄ οποία όμως μπορεί να λειτουργούν σωστά γιατί σε στάθμη ισχύος που λειτουργούν εκείνα, οι καμπύλες
> απόδοσης των TRN΄s μπορεί να είναι κανονικές, αλλά σε στάθμη ισχύος των ακουστικών να ΄ναι αλλοιωμένες -
> (χρειάζεται να γίνει έλεγχος σημάτων με παλμογράφο). 
> ...


Φιλικά

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Σήφη,
εδώ δεν επιθυμούμε ούτε να μπερδέψουμε το φίλο Γιάννη ο οποίος ως ασχολούμενος με θέματα Πληροφορικής το
είναι αρκετά πιο εύκολο να κατάλάβει θέματα Ηλεκτρονικών, αλλά ούτε ν΄ αντιδικήσουμε σε γνώσεις αλλά ν΄
ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και να βοηθήσουμε, αν αυτό επιτευχθεί, ανθρώπους σαν τον Γιάννη που αποφασίζει ν΄
επισκευάσει τον ενισχυτή του μόνος.
Παρατηρώντας λοιπόν το σχηματικό, παρατηρούμε ότι ο κονέκτορας των ακουστικών CP601 ενώνεται με το κονέκτορα CN601
στο TONE AMPL CIRCUIT κι από τ΄ ίδιο PCB μέσω του κονέκτορα CP903 οδεύει στο κονέκτορα CN903 του MAIN CIRCUIT κι απ΄
εκεί το σήμα (καλώδιο D) πηγαίνει στη *B* του *Q601* μέσω της R633 και στο *C* του *Q604* του οποίου η *B* μέσω των R636, R637
πηγαίνει στη *B* του *Q605* και μέσω της R631 στο pin 22 (Muting relay drive) του *IC601* (PWR AMP).
Άλλωστε ακουστικό σήμα == > φαίνεται ότι οδεύει στ΄ άκρα 1 & 3 των Relays RL601, RL602, RL603.
Τα TRN΄s είναι αρκετά περίεργα εξαρτ/τα στη συγκεκριμένη θέση που λειτουργούν, ανάλογα βέβαια και με το σχεδιασμό του *IC601*, 
αν δυσλειτουργούν μπορούν να περνούν χαρακτηριστικά αποκοπής κάποιων χαμηλών συχνοτήτων, φαινόμενο φυσικά σπανιότατο,
αλλά όχι αδύνατο, αλλά σε περίπτωση συνέχισης του προβλήματος κακής λειτουργίας των ακουστικών μάλλον πρώτα θα πρέπει
να θεωρηθεί ύποπτος ο POWER AMP κι όχι μόνο αυτά.
Πρώτα λοιπόν πρέπει να γίνουν όλοι οι άλλοι έλεγχοι που ΄χουμε αναφέρει, η αντικατάσταση των  πυκνωτών C561, C562 κι αν
η απόδοση των ακουστικών παραμένει κακή τότε τ΄ εξετάζουμε ως ύστατη λύση.
Στους πυκνωτές C561, C562 στ΄ άκρα του jack των ακουστικών 1nF (1000pF) / 50V, δεν χρειάζεται πράγματι μέτρηση του ESR,
μόνον μέτρηση χωρητικότητας να γίνει, αλλά και χωρίς αυτή τη μέτρηση μπορούν ν΄ αντικατασταθούν.
Ευελπιστώ τέλος ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί ν΄ εισέλθει ο Γιάννης στα δύσκολα μονοπάτια της Ηλεκτρονικής θεωρίας που και για τους
Ηλεκτρονικούς μερικές φορές φαντάζουν ακαταλαβίστικα και σπαζοκεφαλιάζοντας λύνουν προβλήματα με  πολλές δοκιμές β πολλές
φορές μάλιστα αυτό οφείλεται στη κακή ποιότητα των κυκλοφορούντων υλικών β αλλά αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο και δύσκολο θέμα
για να τ΄ ανοίξουμε.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## ezizu

> Σήφη,
> εδώ δεν επιθυμούμε ούτε να μπερδέψουμε το φίλο Γιάννη ο οποίος ως ασχολούμενος με θέματα Πληροφορικής το
> είναι αρκετά πιο εύκολο να κατάλάβει θέματα Ηλεκτρονικών, αλλά ούτε ν΄ αντιδικήσουμε σε γνώσεις αλλά ν΄
> ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και να βοηθήσουμε, αν αυτό επιτευχθεί, ανθρώπους σαν τον Γιάννη που αποφασίζει ν΄
> επισκευάσει τον ενισχυτή του μόνος.
> 
> Δεν έχω ειλικρινά καμία διάθεση ή πρόθεση αντιδικίας , ανταγωνισμού γνώσεων κ.ο.κ. ,κάθε άλλο μάλιστα.
> Ο κάθε άνθρωπος μπορεί να έχει την άποψή του και οι απόψεις  όλων, από εμένα τουλάχιστον, είναι σεβαστές . 
> Επίσης ο κάθε άνθρωπος  μπορεί και δικαιούται να κάνει λάθος.
> ...



Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η ανάλυση μου όσο αφορά το κύκλωμα να είναι κατατοπιστική και κατανοητή....

Φιλικά πάντα .

----------

xrhstos1978 (29-03-21)

----------


## ingray

> Αρχικά να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι μιλάμε για το service  manual  που έβαλε στο link ο Γιάννης στο ποστ#1 και εφόσον δεν έχει  γράψει κάτι σχετικό(ο Γιάννης) θεωρώ ότι ταιριάζει το σχηματικό στο  μηχάνημά του (το γράφω αυτό, επειδή η Technics είχε βγάλει και κάποια  μοντέλα SU-V620M2 χωρίς τον ρελέ RL603 για τα ακουστικά).


Ναι ο ενισχυτής ταιριάζει ακριβώς με το σχεδιάγραμμα που βρήκα, έχει κανονικά το RL603 για τα ακουστικά.


Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο έχετε δίκιο και δεν φταίνε οι πυκνωτές.

Αφαίρεσα και τους 2 πυκνωτές και αν και βελτιώθηκαν κάπως τα μπάσα όταν παίζουν και τα 2 κανάλια, ουσιαστικά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε και κόβει χαμηλές συχνότητες στον ήχο από τα ακουστικά όταν το balance είναι στη μέση. Η συμπεριφορά του επίσης παραμένει η ίδια όταν το πηγαίνω τέρμα δεξιά ή αριστερά.

Έλεγξα τις κολλήσεις στο jack και τις συνδέσεις μεταξύ των πλακετών, τόσο της πλακέτας του jack με την πρόσοψη, όσο και μεταξύ της πλακέτας πρόσοψης με την main πλακέτα και φαίνονται όλες εντάξει. 

Μάλιστα βρήκα τις 2 αντιστάσεις R645 και R646 στην πλακέτα, και τις μέτρησα 47Ω. Με το πολύμετρο επίσης βλέπω επαφή κανονικά από την γείωση στις αντιστάσεις μέχρι τη γείωση στο jack όταν είναι κουμπωμένες οι πλακέτες, καθώς και από τα κανάλια R και L στις αντιστάσεις μέχρι τα αντίστοιχα R και L στο jack.

Αυτό που δεν έλεγξα, είναι στην main πλακέτα ότι η γείωση που φαίνεται ότι καταλήγουν οι 2 αυτές αντιστάσεις όντως γειώνει με το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, αλλά το σκέφτηκα αφού είχα κλείσει τον ενισχυτή και ήμουν κουρασμένος να τον ανοίξω πάλι. 

Δεν ασχολήθηκα επίσης με τις R627 έως R630.

Θα κάνω άλλη μια απόπειρα με πιο καθαρό κεφάλι να τσεκάρω τις γειώσεις στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα.

Αν έχετε καμιά άλλη ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## ezizu

Καλημέρα Γιάννη.
Για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε....
Εφόσον όπως έγραψες  όταν παίζει στα ηχεία λειτουργεί σωστά το ρυθμιστικό balance και ο ήχος των ηχείων είναι σωστός , θεωρούμε επομένως όλες τις συνδεσμολογίες και τα διάφορα καλώδια (πηγών και ηχείων) σωστά.
Αυτομάτως η όποια βλάβη υπάρχει, φαίνεται ότι σχετίζεται 100% με το κύκλωμα από το ρελέ RL603 (θεωρούμε σωστό το κύκλωμα ενεργοποίησής του γύρω από το Q603) και μετά, δηλαδή στα εξής εξαρτήματα με την σειρά : 
το ρελέ  RL603, 
τις αντιστάσεις R627, R628, R629, R629, (μπορείς να τις μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο)
τις αντιστάσεις R645 και R646 (τις οποίες έχεις ήδη ελέγξει), 
τους connector's CN903 - CP903 και CN601 - CP601, (ελέγχεις οπτικά τις επαφές τους για τυχών οξείδωση, αλλοίωση κ.λ.π. και προσέχεις να κουμπώσουν σωστά μεταξύ τους κατά την επανατοποθέτηση - μοντάρισμα των πλακετών της πρόσοψης με την main), 
τους πυκνωτές C561 και C562 (τους οποίους έλεγξες αφαιρώντας τους από το κύκλωμα και φαίνεται ότι δεν οφείλεται σε αυτούς η βλάβη),
 το βύσμα των ακουστικών JK601 (μπορείς προληπτικά να ξανά περάσεις  τις κολλήσεις)  και 
εννοείτε όλους τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους τις πλακέτας που σχετίζονται με τα συγκεκριμένα εξαρτήματα και το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα αυτών, καθώς και την σχετικές γειώσεις.

Το ρελέ RL603 (για τυχών πρόβλημα των επαφών του)  μπορείς να το  ελέγξεις εύκολα, όπως ξανά έγραψα, βραχυκυκλώνοντας μεταξύ τους ( με ένα μικρό κομμάτι καλώδιο) τις αντίστοιχες επαφές  (δηλαδή την 1 μαζί με την 3   και   την 2 μαζί με την 4), οπότε με αυτό τον τρόπο απομονώνεις τελείως τις επαφές του , άρα ο έλεγχος των επαφών του ρελέ είναι 100% σίγουρος.

Επειδή πιθανολογώ ότι δεν έχεις  μεγάλη εμπειρία στις επισκευές και ίσως κάποια κόλληση που φαίνεται σωστή να μην είναι ,θα πρότεινα να ξανά περάσεις τις κολλήσεις, τουλάχιστον, σε όλα αυτά τα εξαρτήματα που έγραψα παραπάνω, δίνοντας μεγάλη προσοχή στην κόλληση των ποδιών των τεσσάρων connector's (των τριών πλακετών), λόγω της μικρής απόστασης μεταξύ των ποδιών (μην τυχών δημιουργήσεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα κατά την διάρκεια των κολλήσεων). 

Επίσης θεωρούμε , (όπως έχεις γράψει ήδη), ότι τα ακουστικά είναι σωστά 100% (.......αν και έχεις τσεκάρει και με άλλα ακουστικό ,όπου υπήρχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα).
Θεωρώ , απλά ως σημείωση - αναφορά , ότι δεν έγινε κάποια αλλαγή καλωδίου, βύσματος, κόλληση ή αντικατάσταση κάψας στα ακουστικά (επειδή αν κάτι έχει συνδεθεί λάθος, είναι λογικό 100% να παρουσιάζεται το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα). 

Μπορείς να ελέγξεις οπτικά τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους (αλλά και με το πολύμετρο, αν νομίζεις ότι χρειάζεται).

Όσο αφορά το βύσμα των ακουστικών JK601, υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα η βλάβη να οφείλεται σε αυτό, (πέρα των κολλήσεων), λόγω π.χ. εσωτερικής φθοράς των επαφών του από την χρήση . 
Επειδή πιστεύω πως δεν θα έχεις  εύκαιρο τέτοιο βύσμα ως ανταλλακτικό, μπορείς απλά ως δοκιμή, να ξεκολλήσεις το βύσμα (ή να αφαιρέσεις το πλακετάκι του βύσματος των ακουστικών) και να κολλήσεις καλώδιο στις αντίστοιχες επαφές  ενώνοντάς το με τα ακουστικά σου, ώστε να εξαλείψεις την πιθανότητα ελλαττωματικού βύσματος.

Σε ότι επέμβαση κάνεις στο μηχάνημα, θα είσαι γενικά πολύ προσεκτικός (και εννοείται με το μηχάνημα εκτός πρίζας). 
Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι δύσκολα όλα αυτά, ώστε να ασχοληθείς ο ίδιος με την επισκευή, πήγαινε το μηχάνημα σε κάποιο σχετικό τεχνικό για να μην δημιουργηθεί περαιτέρω βλάβη.

Φιλικά

----------

mikemtb73 (30-03-21)

----------


## xrhstos1978

να προσθέσω κι εγω οτι αν χρησιμοποιείς  ανταπτορα στο βύσμα τον ακουστικών μπορεί να εχει πρόβλημα και να χάνει την γείωση από εκεί

----------

ezizu (30-03-21), mikemtb73 (30-03-21)

----------


## ezizu

Απόλυτα σωστό και αυτό που έγραψε ο Χρήστος..........αν και δεν έχει αναφέρει ο Γιάννης κάτι σχετικό για αντάπτορ, είναι όντως συχνό φαινόμενο αυτοί οι αντάπτορες να χαλάνε εσωτερικά.

----------

xrhstos1978 (30-03-21)

----------


## mikemtb73

> εάν αλλάξω το balance της εξόδου προς το δεξί ή το  αριστερό, είτε από τον ενισχυτή είτε από την πηγή το πρόβλημα του ήχου  διορθώνεται μάλλον αρκετά, αλλά δίνει κανονικά έξοδο  ταυτόχρονα και στα 2 ακουστικά (ακόμα και αν το θέσω τέρμα αριστερά ή δεξιά, ακούγεται ήχος και από τα 2, μονοφωνικός, ωστόσο καθαρός)
> 
> Η έξοδος στα ηχεία είναι κανονική


Σαφως και ακους την διαφορά των 2 καναλιών. Εαν εδινες μονοφωνινο σημα στην είσοδο δεν θα ακουγες σχεδον τίποτα. Εξ αρχης λοιπον επρεπε να μετρήσεις με τα ακουστικα συνδεμενα και σβηστο το μηχάνημα, ωμ, στο θυληκο Τζακ μεταξυ γης και των 2 ακρων L, R 
99,999% απουσιαζει το μειων λογω κακης επαφής 



Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## ingray

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.

Καταρχάς να διευκρινίσω  ότι δεν λυπάμαι τα χρήματα να το πάω σε τεχνικό ή ακόμα και να  ξαναγοράσω τον ίδιο ενισχυτή. Λόγω επαγγέλματος και ιδιοσυγκρασίας,  είμαι φύσιν περίεργος για το πώς λειτουργούν τα πάντα στο σύμπαν, και  επίσης χαίρομαι πολύ να επιδιορθώνω πράγματα κατά καιρούς. Χάρηκα πολύ  που βρήκα το φόρουμ και είμαι ευγνώμων για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνετε και  με βοηθάτε να καταλάβω, ειδικά προς τον Σήφη που τον άνθρωπο τον έχω  ζαλίσει. Προφανώς όταν δω ότι είναι κάτι που με ξεπερνάει, θα το δώσω να  το κάνει κάποιος που έχει σαφώς εμπειρία γιατί είναι κρίμα και για το  μηχάνημα να υποφέρει στα χέρια μου. Και επειδή ακριβώς το σέβομαι, εάν  χρειαστεί να αρχίσω να ξεκολλάω πράγματα από πάνω για δοκιμές, προτιμώ  να το δώσω να το κάνει άλλος γιατί δεν θέλω να το ταλαιπωρήσω.




> Εφόσον όπως έγραψες  όταν παίζει στα ηχεία λειτουργεί σωστά το ρυθμιστικό balance και ο ήχος των ηχείων είναι σωστός , θεωρούμε επομένως όλες τις συνδεσμολογίες και τα διάφορα καλώδια (πηγών και ηχείων) σωστά.
> Αυτομάτως η όποια βλάβη υπάρχει, φαίνεται ότι σχετίζεται 100% με το κύκλωμα από το ρελέ RL603 (θεωρούμε σωστό το κύκλωμα ενεργοποίησής του γύρω από το Q603) και μετά



Ο ήχος στα ηχεία είναι άψογος σε οποιαδήποτε ένταση και το balance λειτουργεί σωστά. Το ίδιο πράγμα κατάλαβα κι εγώ αρχικά βλέποντας τα διαγράμματα, ότι εφόσον έχω σωστό ήχο στα ηχεία, οτιδήποτε προβληματικό θα είναι από το RL603 και ύστερα. Φάνηκε μάλιστα απλό κύκλωμα από εκεί και μετά, οπότε θεώρησα ότι θα είναι ένας απλός περίπατος. Δεν ήταν.

Ελέγχθηκαν όλα πλην των RL603 και των R627, R628, R629, R629, τα οποία θα δω στην επόμενη προσπάθεια που θα είναι και το τελευταίο άνοιγμα.

Επίσης ξαναπέρασα τις κολλήσεις στο jack. Οι περισσότερες άλλες κολλήσεις, παραείναι λεπτές για να τις κάνω εγώ χωρίς να κάνω κακοτεχνία.

Επίσης δεν έχουν γίνει επισκευές στον ενισχυτή, ούτε άλλαξε οτιδήποτε πρόσφατα. Ξαφνικά άρχισε να το κάνει και μάλιστα με συχνή χρήση των (ίδιων) ακουστικών, δεν είναι ότι απλά το πήρα χαμπάρι κάποια στιγμή.

Έχω δοκιμάσει με άλλα ακουστικά και έχω δοκιμάσει τα ακουστικά και σε άλλες πηγές. Και μάλιστα όταν πάω σπίτι θα δοκιμάσω και με τρίτα ακουστικά γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Χρησιμοποιώ αντάπτορα γιατί όλα τα ακουστικά έχουν μικρό jack, αλλά έχω δοκιμάσει ήδη 2 ή 3 αντάπτορες, με τον έναν εξ αυτών να κάνω και τις μετρήσεις στο jack

Εδώ να ρωτήσω το εξής, που πιθανώς να έχω παρεξηγήσει:

Με το μάτι οι κολλήσεις φαίνονται σχετικά θαμπές, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση οξειδωμένες. Ωστόσο επειδή ακριβώς δεν εμπιστεύομαι τα μάτια μου, μετράω με το πολύμετρο τα πάντα και κάνω λοιπόν το εξής:

Με σβηστό τον ενισχυτή και ανοιγμένο το καπάκι μόνο, χωρίς να έχω πειράξει τις προσόψεις, βάζω ένα βύσμα στο jack το οποίο πού πίσω δίνει 2 RCA βύσματα για να πατάω πιο εύκολα τις άκρες του πολύμετρου, και μετράω το R με το G, το L με το G και το R με το L. Επίσης μετράω το G στα RCA με το G που έχουν οι αντιστάσεις R645 και R646 στην main board

Παίρνω τα κάτωθι:

(1) R με G δίνει ~47Ω που είναι και η τιμή των κάθε R645 και R646
(2) L με G δίνει επίσης ~47Ω
(3) R με L δίνει ~94Ω που είναι το άθροισμα
(4) G στo jack με G στις γειωμένες άκρες των R645 και R646 δίνει περίπου ~0Ω

Από το (1), (2) και (3) καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχω βραχυκλώσεις και ότι το κύκλωμα γίνεται σωστά από το jack με ακουστικά επάνω μέχρι και αυτές τις 2 αντιστάσεις. Και με το (4) καταλαβαίνω ότι το jack γειώνεται σωστά, ή τουλάχιστον όσο σωστά γειώνονται και οι R645 και R646.

Αν είχα ψυχρές κολλήσεις, κακές επαφές ή βραχυκλώσεις σε οτιδήποτε από το jack, την πλακέτα του, την πρόσοψη ή την επαφή με την main board, ή αν δεν γείωνε το jack, τότε μεταξύ R-G, R-L, L-G και Gjack-Gαντιστάσεων θα είχα διαφορετικές τιμές. Για παράδειγμα αν δεν γείωνε σωστά, στο (4) δεν θα έπαιρνα 0Ω (με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι με τη σειρά τους οι 2 αντιστάσεις γειώνουν σωστά)

Καταλαβαίνω κάτι λάθος σε αυτό; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω όντως πρόβλημα σε επαφές αλλά να παίρνω τέτοιες μετρήσεις;

----------


## ingray

> Σαφως και ακους την διαφορά των 2 καναλιών. Εαν εδινες μονοφωνινο σημα στην είσοδο δεν θα ακουγες σχεδον τίποτα. Εξ αρχης λοιπον επρεπε να μετρήσεις με τα ακουστικα συνδεμενα και σβηστο το μηχάνημα, ωμ, στο θυληκο Τζακ μεταξυ γης και των 2 ακρων L, R 
> 99,999% απουσιαζει το μειων λογω κακης επαφής


Όταν δίνω μονοφωνικό στην είσοδο, ακούω κανονικά και στα 2 και μάλιστα έχει ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά που έχει όταν μετακινώ το balance στον ενισχυτή.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Όταν δίνω μονοφωνικό στην είσοδο, ακούω κανονικά και στα 2 και μάλιστα έχει ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά που έχει όταν μετακινώ το balance στον ενισχυτή.


!!!! 
Ετσι μουρχεται να ερθω αποκει με παλμογραφο 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------

ezizu (30-03-21)

----------


## ezizu

> Καταλαβαίνω κάτι λάθος σε αυτό; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω όντως πρόβλημα σε επαφές αλλά να παίρνω τέτοιες μετρήσεις;






> Όταν δίνω μονοφωνικό στην είσοδο, ακούω κανονικά και στα 2 και μάλιστα έχει ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά που έχει όταν μετακινώ το balance στον ενισχυτή.


Όλα αυτά που γράφεις στο ποστ #22 καθώς και οι μετρήσεις που έκανες φαίνονται σωστές. 

Όμως φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει  κάτι που δυσλειτουργεί στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα  και δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα στα ακουστικά.

Αν οτιδήποτε δυσλειτουργικό υποθετικά είναι πριν το RL603, το πρόβλημα θα ήταν ακουστό λογικά (99.99%) και στα ηχεία . 
Για αυτό τον λόγο δεν συζητάμε για πιθανή βλάβη σε κυκλώματα - εξαρτήματα πριν του ρελέ RL603.

Οπότε προσπαθώντας να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα: 
α) οι αντάπτορες έχουν δοκιμαστεί σε άλλο μηχάνημα;
β) Κουνώντας λίγο τον αντάπτορα - βύσμα ακουστικών αλλάζει κάτι στον ήχο τους ;
γ) είναι εύκολο να αγοράσεις καινούργιο - σωστό αντάπτορα και να δοκιμάσεις;
δ) την δοκιμή με την σύνδεση του καλώδιού των ακουστικών, (που σου έγραψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ) , απευθείας στις αντίστοιχες επαφές του  jack  JK601, μπορείς να την κάνεις ; 

Οι ψυχρές κολλήσεις  την μια στιγμή κάνουν επαφή και ακριβώς την επόμενη στιγμή μπορεί να μην κάνουν καθόλου επαφή ή να έχουν ελάχιστη  επαφή.
Το αν είναι θαμπή ή γυαλιστερή η κόλληση, δεν είναι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις 100% ασφαλής ένδειξη, για το αν μια κόλληση είναι  ψυχρή ή όχι.
Για αυτό σου πρότεινα να ξανά περαστούν οι κολλήσεις .

----------

ingray (31-03-21)

----------


## ingray

Λοιπόν, τα καταφέραμε.

Σήμερα ήρθε το νέο πολύμετρο και οι πυκνωτές που είχα παραγγείλει για να αντικαταστήσω αυτούς που έβγαλα.

Καταρχάς μέτρησα αυτούς που είχα βγάλει και ήταν όντως ψόφιοι, έδιναν 0nF και επιβεβαιωμένα δεν βραχυκύκλωναν, οπότε ήταν σαν να μην υπήρχαν.

Έβαλα τους νέους και ξαναέκανα τις κολλήσεις που πατούσε το jack just in case.

Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε και ο ήχος είναι πολύ πιο γλυκός στα ακουστικά από ότι πριν εμφανίσει το πρόβλημα (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαίνεται), λογικά λόγω των νέων πυκνωτών. Θεωρώ πλέον ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν είτε στις κολλήσεις του jack είτε σε κάποια κόλληση του connector της μικρής πλακέτας του jack που μάλλον λόγω θερμοκρασίας με τις κολλήσεις ή από το άνοιξε κλείσε ήρθε στα ίσια της.

Τώρα γιατί οι μετρήσεις μου έβγαιναν κάθε φορά σωστές, πιθανολογώ επειδή κάθε φορά τις έκανα με ανοιχτό καπάκι, ίσως άλλαζε και η πίεση που δεχόταν η εν λόγω πλακέτα και πατούσε διαφορετικά.
Ίσως πάλι να ήταν περίπτωση Heisenbug  :Smile: 

Επί τη ευκαιρία πυκνωτές έβαλα αυτούς εδώ, https://grobotronics.com/capacitor-c...ithic-1nf.html ήθελα περισσότερο να τους δοκιμάσω και δεν ασχολήθηκα πολύ τι έπρεπε να βάλω.

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είχα βάλει άλλου τύπου για αυτή τη δουλειά;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.

----------

mikemtb73 (31-03-21)

----------


## ezizu

:OK: 
Μια χαρά είναι οι πυκνωτές που έβαλες. 
Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε από τις κολλήσεις (ειδικά στο connector στο πακετάκι) που έκανες 100%.
Αυτό το επιβεβαιώσες όταν έβγαλες τους πυκνωτές από το κύκλωμα και το πρόβλημα παρέμενε.
Αν θέλεις (για εσένα) περαιτέρω επιβεβαίωση μπορείς να βγάλεις και τους νέους πυκνωτές στον αέρα και αυτό που θα αλλάξει είναι να αυξηθούν  (λόγω της σχεδίασης του κυκλώματος - φίλτρου) τα πρίμα, αν και  νομίζω δύσκολα θα είναι αντιληπτό ακουστικά το αποτέλεσμα (λόγω  της συχνότητας του φίλτρου αυτού, καθώς δεν κόβει ακουστικές συχνότητες, αλλά συχνότητες πάνω από αυτές).
Φιλικά.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Γιάννη,
να σου δώσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τα συγχαρητήριά μου για την επισκευή που πέτυχες με τη βοήθεια όλων 
των συναδέλφων Ηλεκτρονικών μηχανικών.
Ευτυχώς και μάλλον αυτό ήταν φανερό από την αρχική περιγραφή του προβλήματος στον ενισχυτή σου έχοντας 
κανονική ποιότητα ήχου στα κανάλια R & L που απέφυγες το ψάξιμο στις γραμμές D, E  μετά το RL603 για
τη κακή ποιότητα του ακουστικού σήματος στο JK601 και που σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα ΄ταν  β αναγκαίο κακό β .
Πολλές φορές στη προσπάθεια να βοηθήσεις κάποιον συνολικά και καθ΄ ολοκληρία μπορεί ν΄ οδηγηθείς σε λάθος 
υπόδειξη, ιδιαίτερα αν δεν παρατηρήσεις σωστά τις οδεύσεις των γραμμών του σχηματικού όπως συνέβη και σε μένα 
κι επανήλθα όταν διαβάζοντας το post #16 του φίλου Σήφη, όχι ότι δεν μου έχει συμβεί ν΄ ανακαλύπτω σε διαφορετικές 
περιπτώσεις χαλασμένους τελικούς ενισχυτές ή TRN΄s αποκοπής που ούτε καν υποψιαζόμουν καθόσον από διάφορες 
μετρήσεις είχαν  β αποκλεισθεί β .
Θα σου πρότεινα μάλιστα να διαβάσεις θέματα σχετικά με τη λειτουργία των TRN΄s όπως αναγράφεις στο post #13, καλό
θα ΄ναι - θα προσθέσεις γνώσεις στ΄ επαγγελματικό σου Background.,
Τέλος καλό λοιπόν όλα καλά και τώρα μπορείς ν΄ αναφωνήσεις ότι πήρες β το βάπτισμα του πυρός β  στην επισκευή ενισχυτών.
Πάντα τέτοια και ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ σε σένα και σ΄ όλα τα παιδιά του Forum.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## ingray

> Αν  θέλεις (για εσένα) περαιτέρω επιβεβαίωση μπορείς να βγάλεις και τους  νέους πυκνωτές στον αέρα και αυτό που θα αλλάξει είναι να αυξηθούν   (λόγω της σχεδίασης του κυκλώματος - φίλτρου) τα πρίμα, αν και  νομίζω  δύσκολα θα είναι αντιληπτό ακουστικά το αποτέλεσμα (λόγω  της συχνότητας  του φίλτρου αυτού, καθώς δεν κόβει ακουστικές συχνότητες, αλλά  συχνότητες πάνω από αυτές).
> Φιλικά.


Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει λόγος είναι βέβαιο ότι οι πυκνωτές δεν είχαν καμία σχέση  με το πρόβλημα. Και μάλιστα είδα εκ των υστέρων για τα φίλτρα, ότι σε  αυτή τη διάταξη είναι όντως low pass και όχι high pass που νόμιζα στην  αρχή. Αναρωτιέμαι ωστόσο, εφόσον όπως λες οι συγκεκριμένοι κόβουν  συχνότητες πάνω από το ακουστικό εύρος, για ποιο λόγο τους  χρησιμοποιούν εκεί;





> Γιάννη,
> Πολλές φορές στη προσπάθεια να βοηθήσεις κάποιον συνολικά και καθ΄ ολοκληρία μπορεί ν΄ οδηγηθείς σε λάθος υπόδειξη,


Το λάθος κυρίως είναι δικό μου γιατί σας παρέσυρα με τις μετρήσεις και είναι λογικό, αν παρασυρθείς και νομίζεις ότι δεν φταίει το προφανές, τελικά μπορεί να οδηγηθείς σε τελείως άλλο δρόμο.

Πάντως τελικά διαπίστωσα το αυτονόητο, πως όση θεωρία και μετρήσεις να κάνεις, είναι αδύνατο να υποκαταστήσεις την εμπειρία.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## ezizu

> Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει λόγος είναι βέβαιο ότι οι πυκνωτές δεν είχαν καμία σχέση  με το πρόβλημα. Και μάλιστα είδα εκ των υστέρων για τα φίλτρα, ότι σε  αυτή τη διάταξη είναι όντως low pass και όχι high pass που νόμιζα στην  αρχή. Αναρωτιέμαι ωστόσο, εφόσον όπως λες οι συγκεκριμένοι κόβουν  συχνότητες πάνω από το ακουστικό εύρος, για ποιο λόγο τους  χρησιμοποιούν εκεί;
> 
> Για αποκοπή υψηλών συχνοτήτων , βασικά νομίζω (υπό προϋποθέσεις ) για λόγους προστασίας ...........(αν όμως θέλεις περισσότερο συζήτηση, περαιτέρω ανάλυση και λεπτομέρειες περί αυτού ,νομίζω είναι σωστότερο να ανοίξεις αντίστοιχο  θέμα στο αδελφό  hlektronika.gr που είναι καταλληλότερο forum σχετικά με την θεωρία και ανάλυση των ηλεκτρονικών) . 
> 
> Το λάθος κυρίως είναι δικό μου γιατί σας παρέσυρα με τις μετρήσεις και είναι λογικό, αν παρασυρθείς και νομίζεις ότι δεν φταίει το προφανές, τελικά μπορεί να οδηγηθείς σε τελείως άλλο δρόμο.
> 
> Λίγο η ζέστη......λίγο τα λόγια  του παπά...... χαχαχαχα  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcGoLCY5rrA 
> 
> Πάντως τελικά διαπίστωσα το αυτονόητο, πως όση θεωρία και μετρήσεις να κάνεις, είναι αδύνατο να υποκαταστήσεις την εμπειρία.
> ...


Τέλος καλό ..... όλα καλά.
Καλά - θετικά αποτελέσματα και σε επόμενές σου επισκευές .

Φιλικά

----------

